# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Neuro Sleep

## jimjim1415

Hey everyone im new so not sure if anyone has heard of this. Neuro Sleep drink a friend of mine bought two of them for me cause he knows how into dreaming i am but i have never heard of the stuff it says it increases your sleep and relaxation also healthy mental functions and its supposed to make you sleep better

Contains: along with a couple other things 

Magnesium
L-Theanine
5-Hydroxytryptophan
Melatonin

Wondering if anyone has heard of this stuff and if so has tried it with any results good or bad

----------


## ethan_hines

They should add Valerian like the DRANK drink.

----------


## DropOfTime

I actually drank one a couple days ago, it really made me feel sleepy.
I didn't have any lucid dreams, but at the very least if you try it it will really help you relax.

----------

